# Trout, Reds and Snook C&R Only till May 31st 2020 (SW Area)



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just saw posted on Florida Sportsman site!

Changes effective May 11:

Snook and Red Drum will remain catch-and-release only for an additional year through May 31, 2020.
Spotted Seatrout will be catch-and-release only, including no commercial harvest through May 31, 2020.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Trout should have closed with the snook and reds after the devistation of last summer I am all for it


----------



## TimTampa (Apr 2, 2019)

Good thing long term. Gives me an excuse anyway when I come home with nothing.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Short term sacrifice = long term benefits............... HOPEFULLY !!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2019)

Like I said on another thread...
My problem is it is coming from a forked tongue! Close seasons but start up a program to get as many people fishing as they can for the license revenue! I am all for folks learning to fish “especially children” but not for starting a campaign to drum up business/revenue for FWC! I support FWC but not with this stunt! I do support the closure just not the campaign they started at the same time.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2019)

Just think about all the gut hooked and improperly handled snook, redfish, and trout that is fixing to happen! I am willing to be that it’s a lot!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

or slipped on a filet knife.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2019)

anytide said:


> or slipped on a filet knife.


Exactly brother!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Not a big issue for me honestly...I'm primarily catch and release. 

But...my prediction is that these species will never be fully open season ever again. Because once gov't implements these sorts of controls, they never roll them back.

They'll use the success of the red/snook/trout recovery as an example/precedent for closing additional species in the future. 

But at least they closed the commercial harvest on trout...there is that bit of good news...


----------

